# 585 seat tube question and 481 size 53



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If anyone is riding a size medium 585, would you mind shooting me the length of the seat tube center to top. I am getting all sorts of different measurements when I search the web. I think the 53cm 481 sl I just sent back was 53 center to top, so I am trying to see if I need a longer post or if I can just use the old one with a shim. I only had 2.5 cm to play with till I reached the limit line before.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

FWIW, the numbers on competitive cyclist appear to be correct - I have a 51 which does indeed have a 45cm c-c ST. it's 48cm to the top of the clamp, and i bet that extra 3cm stays the same regardless of frame size.
Incidentally, if you look at the (outdated - no 585 or 555) geometry chart on the Look website, it lists a 53cm 481 as having a 55cm c-t ST. That would be cutting it pretty close, if those #'s are right.


----------

